# two new meece



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

two new meece soon to join my growing mousery  to add to my dove and lilac and broken dove fuzzy.
In a weeks time i will have 2 black mice just been to see them, mother and daughter have to wait a week for them coz the petshop isnt allowed to legally sell them till the daughter is 6 weeks but have them with a depost and what not so happy mum is fuzzy and baby is shorthaired, saw the bucks from the litter too and there where 2 with satin coats so i guess that means the sister could carry satin too, haha i know this is probly silly to you guys who have been keeping mice so long. but i guess i'm at the stage where every new mouse is awesome .


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Any pictures of your new mice?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah dom they are in the new mice forum 
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4348

turned out the mum wasnt a fuzzy more like a rex ? or sheepy


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww cute...!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

mum is currently dating my lilac buck so hopefully wont be long for my first litter , so glad its from a doe thats done it before shes been in with him 7 days so he's due to leave her on friday i cant really tell if shes pregnant as she was quite tubby anyway so i'm crossing my fingers. the daughters a cutey and i saw the rest of the litter and there where satins there so i guess she carrys satin too so lots to work with, thou at the moment i'm trying for blues if i can get them from this buck, dont have to be amazing but just to know i'm starting to get my head around these genetics would be cool lol


----------

